# Thibs fit in Orlando



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Does anyone else think that Thibs would be a good fit in Orlando? I think he can get the most out of Payton and Oladipo. 

Management seems to be ready to win and Thibs is a win now coach.

Skiles experiment has failed horrible imo and needs to go this off-season.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Interesting that you would say Skiles didn't work...

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...-skiles-resigns-orlando-magic-coach/84275108/


----------

